# nitto nt555r



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I just got my NTs mounted today and cant wait to drive it around. I have only driven it back from the tire shop so far. I purchased 245/45/17s and of course being same as stock size there were no issues. Sure I could have gone wider and all, but I got what I needed. 

:willy:


----------

